
Adding Basic Authentication to Screenly OSE - atomms
https://unop.uk/adding-basic-authentication-to-screenly-ose/
======
atomms
same as me, when replacing server.py with the new one, the GUI does not show
any credentials dialog to log in it

any ideas?

